# Hand Cut Metal Christmas Ornament Craft Project



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

These sound like they would be pretty nice looking. Finishing them with the "Hammered metal" spray paint in the copper color for a wreath sounds real nice. I can picture copper colored reindeer and red ribbon for wrapping presents too. I like the suggestion of antuiqing them as well.

You can get the trays at a $1 store to cut some of the cost.

Anywho, how to.............................
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/66613/hand_cut_metal_christmas_ornament_craft.html


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The copper tooling metal (generally a "foil" type on a roll) works really well for metal ornaments, too. You, or the kids, can push or emboss the metal using just a pen or pencil...a pencil eraser works REALLY well for smoothing out large areas, too (like when you want to make a snowman). 

can make two sides of something like a star (or a shape from a cookie cutter) and fold them together to make a 3D ornament. pretty easy to crush tho, so sometimes I fill them with expanding foam or maybe plaster. the metal can be painted with glass stain, too. makes a subtle coloring. 

or just flash heat with a propane torch for a red-gold-blue color change. oh dear...i'm getting the urge to make something again.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Copper sheeting, the kind roofers use, would work too. hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

yup. the copper coil stuff they use as flashing works real well for making ornaments and frames and all kinds of stuff. it's dead soft, a nice thickness (as opposed to the VERY thin foils) and is cutable with a tinsnip or a REALLY good scissors (like a kitchen shear works well). It comes in 4", 6" and 12" widths, and up to 50' in a roll. (that's what I can find in the stores like Home Depot around here, anyway)

I'm wondering if they could be stamped, as well? I've never tried anything with the stamping stuff, but maybe that could be combined with the what...embossing powders maybe? or at least the metal paints on stamps.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

If you want just small things you can use can lids. My mom made them for our Christmas tree by making them "punched tin". They were very pretty on the tree and reflected the lights. I guess that you could use the paint on them if you wanted too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

CC, what a great idea  some of the cans are gold inside, too  pretty pretty. and free. we like free.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I remember making little drum ornaments from frozen juice containers. We would cut the containers so they were about an inch from the bottom, reserving the lid that was from the top. Clean everything up, and paint it gold. Then, we'd wrap red 1 inch ribbon around the drum and glue it, and add teeny gold ribbon that we added at an angle all around. Then, we'd color and glue two toothpicks to the top for drumsticks. I wish I had a picture, or instructions. I haven't made those since I was a kid...I remember them being really cute though.


----------

